# How are you guys connecting your audio to amps?



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanted to ask if you guys are using the 6 x 3.5 jacks on the back of the mobos to run signal to your amps, or are you guys using dedicated sound cards to do the work. 
If you guys are using sounds cards, can you recommend a few good ones. Also are you running them on PCIe slots, if so what speed (x4/x6/x8)?


----------

